# marijuana-seeds.nl



## ganjadude11 (Oct 4, 2008)

for any one who has ordered from here do they send 5 free seeds with every 10 seeds that you buy or do they send 5 seeds with every order(doesnt matter how many seeds you order)

thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

5 seeds per order..no mater home many you buy..they do tell you what they are


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 5, 2008)

yes u get 5 free mazar x afghan right now with any order


----------

